# How do you clean the sunvisors?



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My 67 visors are in nice shape, but need to be cleaned. Anybody have any tried and true advise for deep cleaning them?

The cloth seems to be very porous and it has the factory holes throughout. Seems like it would soak up any liquid cleaner and water log.

And, Can the rod be easily removed from it so that the chrome mount can be cleaned up without risking damaging/staining the cloth?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The originals have cotton batting under the vinyl and it will absorb any liquid. And harsh spray chemicals will deteriorate the already fragile edge binding thread. 
I would suggest a vinyl upholstery cleaner sprayed onto a white cotton cloth and gently scrub until the cloth is free of dirt.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been using Simple Green in a 50/50 mix to keep my interior clean for many years.
A soft bristle finger brush works well. Not too heavy with the spray or the brush, 
it may take a couple of attempts to reach acceptable results.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

A little very fine steel wool will work to clean the chrome pieces up.


----------

